# JETBeam BK135A Overview - Lots of Pictures



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I have had this light for a week and I really like it quite a bit. The UI is the same IBS UI that the JET-l Pro has. That being three user definable levels anywhere from 2 lumen up to 135 lumen.....with the option to set any of the levels as strobe, beacon, or sos. It takes an AA battery. I am using a NiMH in mine, but I tried a 14500 and it handled it well with quite a bit higher output. It does get pretty warm with the 14500 with extended use on high, but takes awhile to get uncomfortably hot. I also like the form factor quite a bit. It is much slimmer and quite a bit shorter than the JET-1 PRO, so it sits in the bottom of a pocket quite comfortably. It has a really nice camouflage HA3 finish with just the right amount of knurling covering the surface for a good grip. It has a reverse clicky that allows the changing of the levels by half presses while the light is on. The emitter is an XPG R4 which gives it a nice broad hot spot with great spill which makes this a nice EDC light. I would recommend this light to those that like to carry a light in the pocket. It is easy to use, and just feels really nice in the hand. Did I mention that I really like this light?

Below are the manufacturers specs, and a whole bunch of pictures I took for your viewing pleasure. I will get some comparison beam shots up soon. In the mean time enjoy, and be sure to let me know if you have any questions. 


Manufacturers Specs:

*Features:* 


LED: Cree XP-G R4 bin
Max output: 135 lumens
Reflector: Aluminum OP reflector
Lens: Coated mineral glass
Finish: HA III Military grade hard anodized
Battery Type: one AA battery
Waterproof: Meets IPX8 waterproof standards
 *Specifications:* 


Features JETBeam's I.B.S. user programmable circuit and allows the three user-defined modes to be customized to any brightness level.
Stainless steel rings to protect circuit and thread
Reverse polarity protection function
Tail stand feature
Size: diameter 17mm, length 90mm
Weight: 27g (not including battery)
 *Runtime and Output:*
One AA battery
Max output: 135 lumens, 65 mins
Min output: 2 lumens, 50 hours 





Lots of pictures.....Enjoy!



































BK135A and JET-l PRO










Beam Profile High





Beam Profile Low





High





Low


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Overview of my new JETBeam BK135a*

AA shootout beam comparison shots. Shot at 20 feet with all lights on max output. I will get some outdoor shots soon, but for now these will have to do. Enjoy!


JETBeam BK135A XPG R4





JETBeam E3S XPG R4





Quark Mini AA XPG R5





NiteCore EZAA XPG R5





NiteCore D10 SP R2





JETBeam JET-l PRO V3 R2





JETBeam RRT-0 R2





Cheap $1.50 Ebay AA


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Overview of my new JETBeam BK135a*

I like this light a lot too.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Overview of my new JETBeam BK135a*



Kilovolt said:


> I like this light a lot too.



As much as I like my JET-l PRO, I think I like this one just as much.....just for the footprint and beam pattern.


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

I love my Jet I Pro except for one thing... it's too throw oriented to be an EDC for me, dang it. So this light looks very appealing from a beam standpoint. I like that it's smaller as well, though seems a bit long... guess it needs that length due to the clicky switch. Same length as a D10, but .4 oz. lighter. Looks ever so slightly thinner than a D10 as well. The D10 R2 is my "standard bearer" for a AA pocket light.

The finish looks very cool as well... all but a few of my lights are black and the rest are a neutral metal color. A light with some pazzazz would be a nice addition! Thanks for the review.


----------



## yuk (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice review / presentation!
One question: is the D10 pocket clip compatible with this light?


----------



## waddup (Aug 30, 2010)

single AA lights rule.

ya cant be anywhere in this modern world and not find an AA cell for some great lumens :twothumbs


----------



## DHart (Aug 30, 2010)

waddup said:


> single AA lights rule.
> 
> ya cant be anywhere in this modern world and not find an AA cell for some great lumens :twothumbs



So true, they are the ultimate in versatility and ability to get power virtually anywhere.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 30, 2010)

As soon as a neutral tint version comes out, I'm there.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2010)

DHart said:


> I love my Jet I Pro except for one thing... it's too throw oriented to be an EDC for me, dang it. So this light looks very appealing from a beam standpoint. I like that it's smaller as well, though seems a bit long... guess it needs that length due to the clicky switch. Same length as a D10, but .4 oz. lighter. Looks ever so slightly thinner than a D10 as well. The D10 R2 is my "standard bearer" for a AA pocket light.
> 
> The finish looks very cool as well... all but a few of my lights are black and the rest are a neutral metal color. A light with some pazzazz would be a nice addition! Thanks for the review.



I love my JET-l also, and it often finds itself coming out with me....just not as a daily carry. On the other hand my D10 is a daily constant and it will now just have to share that space with the BK135A. I know it is really too early to tell yet whether or not it will continue to do so, but I have a feeling I will give it a good go either way. The D10 has earned it's place and will be in my pocket for some time to come for sure. The BK135A is quite a bit slimmer than the D10 btw. 

Gotta find a place for my new EZAA also. Another light I'm lovin'


----------



## AAROSOL (Aug 30, 2010)

Any chance you can put up a side by side picture of your new light next to your EZAA? Thanks!


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 30, 2010)

I'll take one and get it posted tomorrow. In bed on the iPad right now, just about ready to fall off to lala land....:tired:


----------



## GarageBoy (Aug 30, 2010)

IBS means not current controlled?


----------



## Kilovolt (Aug 31, 2010)

AAROSOL said:


> Any chance you can put up a side by side picture of your new light next to your EZAA? Thanks!


 

Here's BK135A among a few 1 x AA lights:


----------



## DHart (Aug 31, 2010)

BondR006... thanks for the comparo picture... yes the D10 is a formidible light for any newcomer to stand up to. I have two D10 R2's now that do set the standard, for me, in AA lights. The new BK135A has a lot of appeal. It's just so COOL looking, for one. And the slimmer form factor is a plus. Somehow, I feel that a BK135A must find it's way to my house. 

Kilovolt... thanks for the comparison photo.


----------



## bondr006 (Aug 31, 2010)

DHart said:


> BondR006... thanks for the comparo picture...



You are welcome sir! Here is a more complete one. I posted beam comparison shots of all these in post #2. Enjoy!

Left to Right: $1.50 Ebay AA, JB RRT-0 R2, JB JET-1 PRO V3 R2, NC D10 SP R2, NC EZAA XPG R5, JB BK135A XPG R5, QMini AA XPG R5, JB E3S XPG R4


----------



## mcnair55 (Aug 31, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> You are welcome sir! Here is a more complete one. I posted beam comparison shots of all these in post #2. Enjoy!
> 
> Left to Right: $1.50 Ebay AA, JB RRT-0 R2, JB JET-1 PRO V3 R2, NC D10 SP R2, NC EZAA XPG R5, JB BK135A XPG R5, QMini AA XPG R5, JB E3S XPG R4



I am up for one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 1, 2010)

On the "User Manual" they have a picture with a clip on the light, the two holes on top of the light are screw-holes, but where is the clip??? :sigh:


----------



## guiri (Sep 1, 2010)

..and for those that don't know, I think Flavio at Bugoutgear is having a giveaway for one of these over in the market section.

Hey Rob, time for you to come down to my side of the state, I've got a whole bunch of new lights for you to play with 

George


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 1, 2010)

Henk_Lu said:


> On the "User Manual" they have a picture with a clip on the light, the two holes on top of the light are screw-holes, but where is the clip??? :sigh:


 

I confirm that the two round holes are threaded and there is no clip in the box. Optional?


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice review Rob, I think Nitecore made a great decision to use the IBS in this little light IMO it is one of the very best UI's on the market.

Anyone looking for a very small multi mode EDC light is going to have to put this on their list.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Sep 1, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I confirm that the two round holes are threaded and there is no clip in the box. Optional?



I guess it comes later, but it's a pity, first a speciasl version should have the clip, second I'd have ordered it with my light if it was not part of the package.

If it comes later, I don't know if I'll get it, perhaps with another order, I don't order a clip alone. This remembers me of Nitecore with their EX10/D10 clips, which came very late, they had to wait for a customer to design a clip and copy it... 

EDIT : Thanks for the great review, which I second!


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 3, 2010)

guiri said:


> Hey Rob, time for you to come down to my side of the state, I've got a whole bunch of new lights for you to play with
> 
> George



I know George, I really would like to get together with you. Finding the time is the problem....:shrug: Charlotte's not just around the corner, and my days of just hopping in the car for a road trip any time I want are long over. This December and January my wife and son will be gone to China for 4 to 5 weeks and I'll be batching it. Lets plan for that time period George.


----------



## ti-force (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice work. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## guiri (Sep 3, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> I know George, I really would like to get together with you. Finding the time is the problem....:shrug: Charlotte's not just around the corner, and my days of just hopping in the car for a road trip any time I want are long over. This December and January my wife and son will be gone to China for 4 to 5 weeks and I'll be batching it. Lets plan for that time period George.



Sweet. Will there be strippers at the party?


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 3, 2010)

guiri said:


> Sweet. Will there be strippers at the party?



:laughing: If you mean can we unscrew the flash lights and look at the batteries inside.....Yes. :laughing:


----------



## guiri (Sep 3, 2010)

Hmm, my memory's kinda short so I don't remember but dammit, I'm pretty sure that's not what I meant...it just doesn't sound right...


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 7, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> The BK135A is quite a bit slimmer than the D10 btw.
> 
> Gotta find a place for my new EZAA also. Another light I'm lovin'



bondr006, can you please tell me in a little more in depth how you feel about your BK135A compared to your EZAA R5 with the new auto light ramping UI?

I'm trying to decide between those two for a slim, compact drop in your pocket carry or maybe even on my keychain. I think I might like the UI on the BK135A better, but it is also longer and from what I read has less lumens. 

Do you prefer one over the other?

Thanks


----------



## DHart (Sep 7, 2010)

jhc37013 said:


> Nice review Rob, I think Nitecore made a great decision to use the IBS in this little light IMO it is one of the very best UI's on the market.
> 
> Anyone looking for a very small multi mode EDC light is going to have to put this on their list.



Wondering if I'm missing something.... does Nitecore own JetBeam now? (Or have they for some time?) I know that Nitecore has been around a long time, in LED light time.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 7, 2010)

> with the option to set any of the levels as strobe, beacon, or sos.
> 
> .
> .
> ...


 


So as it comes out of the box, the only settings I'd be aware of are max through min, unless I unlocked the blinking modes how?

Because if I can get past that dealbreaker, a finish this ugly would be the ultimate test of whether I truly value function over looks. There'd be no question that if it worked like an Al version of their E3S, I wouldn't care if they airbrushed turds into the anodizing.






Kilovolt said:


> Here's BK135A among a few 1 x AA lights:


 
Thanks for that great comparison Kilovolt. Glad to see it's a little bigger than some of the other AA's lately, which seem to be shrinking beyond my point of limiting returns in that regard. Already have bigger items in my pocket, anything smaller & it's harder to retrieve, harder to operate, and the hotter they get.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 7, 2010)

I like them both very much for different reasons. I like the EZ AA for the new UI,, and I like the BK135A for the IBS UI that I have always liked since I got my JET-l. They are both slim, and of course the BK135A is a little longer because of the clicky. I don't know what to tel you. It is all very subjective. I really don't like one better than the other. They are both great lights. Only getting them in your hand for yourself will give you the answer you are looking for. Sorry I can not be of more help...:shrug:



Starchaser said:


> bondr006, can you please tell me in a little more in depth how you feel about your BK135A compared to your EZAA R5 with the new auto light ramping UI?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between those two for a slim, compact drop in your pocket carry or maybe even on my keychain. I think I might like the UI on the BK135A better, but it is also longer and from what I read has less lumens.
> 
> ...


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 7, 2010)

Beauty is very subjective and in the eye of the beholder leon. I happen to really like the finish and design of this light. It has the same UI as the JET-l PRO V3, that being the IBS interface. Very simple really. 3 user definable levels anywhere from min to max, or any of the available strobes or sos. There is nothing to unlock....just simple user programmability.



leon2245 said:


> So as it comes out of the box, the only settings I'd be aware of are max through min, unless I unlocked the blinking modes how?
> 
> Because if I can get past that dealbreaker, a finish this ugly would be the ultimate test of whether I truly value function over looks. There'd be no question that if it worked like an Al version of their E3S, I wouldn't care if they airbrushed turds into the anodizing.
> 
> ...


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the mini review, this looks like a great light in a category with a lot of competition. Single AA lights running on an Eneloop are my most useful lights. The beam pattern of the BK135A looks really nice. Looking at the beam shots, there's less difference among the front-runners than in most beam shot round ups. In this case I think that is a good thing because it means most makers are using good LEDs and driving them to reasonable levels. 

The size of it is really good too, slimmer than some others, about the diameter as the Jet C-LE. I still use my Jetbeam C-LE often as my EDC when I'm somewhere that I don't want to risk losing my D10 or LP Connection. 

Question: if you have the three levels set, and want to change the middle level, how do you accomplish that?


----------



## Brasso (Sep 7, 2010)

How is the beam of this light? My only experience with Jetbeam is the Pro I which has a very ringy beam. I may get this one if the beam is smooth and ring free.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am glad my post was helpful to you. You can go to any of the three levels and tap 3 quick times in succession and the light will start ramping from low to high. Just click at any point and that level will be memorized. If you want strobe or sos, just tap it once while it is ramping and you can choose one of those outputs. It is a really easy and convenient UI for those that like to be able to control the levels of output.



LED_Thrift said:


> Question: if you have the three levels set, and want to change the middle level, how do you accomplish that?


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 7, 2010)

Very nice smooth ats whipped butter beam. XP-G R4 with an op reflector. I have beam photos in both the first and second posts of this thread.



Brasso said:


> How is the beam of this light? My only experience with Jetbeam is the Pro I which has a very ringy beam. I may get this one if the beam is smooth and ring free.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 7, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> Beauty is very subjective and in the eye of the beholder leon. I happen to really like the finish and design of this light.


 

Well it's a moot point for me anyway, as the U.I. is too complex. Though I would still submit that most would have preferred a flat black or grey version, one of which I'm certain even you would have opted for had they been available. 

Now had it been an aluminum version of their E3S, then I might more tolerance in that regard too!


----------



## guiri (Sep 7, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Well it's a moot point for me anyway, as the U.I. is too complex.



I agree and too bad 'cause i wanted one


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 7, 2010)

I guess complexity is also subjective. To me, being able to choose my output levels is the pinnacle of convenience. I set my levels just once to where I want them and leave them there. Simple, easy, and convenient. Choice is king as far as I'm concerned.

And, I actually have enough "grey" lights. I really like the camouflage color scheme of this one.



leon2245 said:


> Well it's a moot point for me anyway, as the U.I. is too complex. Though I would still submit that most would have preferred a flat black or grey version, one of which I'm certain even you would have opted for had they been available.
> 
> Now had it been an aluminum version of their E3S, then I might more tolerance in that regard too!


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 7, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> I guess complexity is also subjective. To me, being able to choose my output levels is the pinnacle of convenience. I set my levels just once to where I want them and leave them there. Simple, easy, and convenient. Choice is king as far as I'm concerned.



+100! I find the JetBeam UI to be very simple; much more so than that on the D10, LF2XT, Zebralights, etc.

Simple three modes; A, B, & C. To program any mode, simply rapidly half-press the tail switch three times to go into the programming mode. Just let the light run till you get to the brightness level you want. If you want a strobe, just wait for it to come up, and then simply click the light off when it's at the level or strobe setting you want. Leave it off for 2 - 3 sec. or so and it's now programmed to that setting. 

I'm very strongly attracted to the ZL SC50w, nice small size and beam pattern, and the tint seems just a little to the warm side of neutral. Nice clip, ano, etc. But the UI just puts me off. I don't see why it's set up that way. It's essentially a three mode light with two options for each mode. How is that better than a three mode light where you can set the output in any mode to whatever you want, and in any order? Don't get me wrong, I will eventually get a ZL, but for now the BK135a is going to be my next pocket light.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 7, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Well it's a moot point for me anyway, as the U.I. is too complex.



It is a very simple UI for a programmable light (Try programming RA/HDS or LiteFlux, they are much worse), but it is more complex that a ring or a number of predefined levels.
When using a light I prefer a simple way to select brightness, but the possibility to program it at another time is fine by me.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the explanation of the IBS interface bondr006. I think it is one I would like even better than my D10, which I like very much. 
I normally don't want a light that might be hard to find if I drop it, but that 'camoflage' pattern really does look nice.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 7, 2010)

Woo Hoo - just snagged one on BST from notsofast.


----------



## mellowman (Sep 8, 2010)

Any ideas on a clip for it? I was thinking of trying one for the D10 but there is quite a difference in size between them. A clip is the only thing keeping me from EDC it.

Also, it doesn't seem to be any brighter on a 14500 than a AA.


----------



## DHart (Sep 8, 2010)

mellowman said:


> Also, it doesn't seem to be any brighter on a 14500 than a AA.



So either it totally rocks on a regular AA cell or output sucks on a 14500?


----------



## mellowman (Sep 8, 2010)

DHart said:


> So either it totally rocks on a regular AA cell or output sucks on a 14500?



Well, I think it may be a bit brighter on a 14500 if I could measure lumens. Just hard for me to tell with just my eyeballs. 

On AA it is as bright, maybe a bit brighter, than my Akoray K-106 (w/ a Q3 3A emitter) on a 14500. With the K-106 the difference between AA and a 14500 is easy to see.


----------



## DHart (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah yes, without a meter it's very difficult for the eye to determine differences in output, especially with differences in beam characteristics and tints. But the meter KNOWS!


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 8, 2010)

All I can say(and I know this is not exact science) is when I do a ceiling bounce test in my little white office closet, it is one helluva lot holy carp brighter on 14500's. 

No mistake about it.


----------



## mellowman (Sep 8, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> All I can say(and I know this is not exact science) is when I do a ceiling bounce test in my little white office closet, it is one helluva lot holy carp brighter on 14500's.
> 
> No mistake about it.



I've done ceiling bounce tests as well as outside on a long straight path and can't really tell if I see more light (at least not significantly more). The way you describe it is how I would describe the difference I see in the K-106.

Also, do you find that the BK135A doesn't close all the way with 14500. Mine doesn't. I use protected black/red 14500's from DX which are 2-3mm (maybe a bit more) longer than an AA.


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 8, 2010)

mellowman said:


> Also, do you find that the BK135A doesn't close all the way with 14500. Mine doesn't. I use protected black/red 14500's from DX which are 2-3mm (maybe a bit more) longer than an AA.



I use the protected red/black AW's also and mine doesn't quite close all the way either, but it is so close that I didn't notice it until you called my attention to it.


----------



## KarstGhost (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for the review and pics, I love the camo!

Does this light use PWM? And if so, is it apparent?


----------



## bondr006 (Sep 9, 2010)

KarstGhost said:


> Thanks for the review and pics, I love the camo!
> 
> Does this light use PWM? And if so, is it apparent?



That is a great question. I just did the ceiling fan test and cannot detect any, but that does not mean it doesn't use PWM. I will try to find out that answer for you. In the mean time, one of the other members may already know and chime in.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 9, 2010)

I found this statement in one of Selfbuilt's reviews of a 1 x AA IBS Jetbeam:




selfbuilt said:


> *Digital control:*
> 
> All JetBeam lights use PWM, to my knowledge. On this light, the frequency is high enough that I can’t detect it by eye or instrument, even at the lowest output settings. :thumbsup:


 

I did the ceilling fan test too and my BK135A does not show any flickering even at minimum level.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 9, 2010)

bondr006 said:


> That is a great question. I just did the ceiling fan test and cannot detect any, but that does not mean it doesn't use PWM. I will try to find out that answer for you. In the mean time, one of the other members may already know and chime in.



It does definitely use pwm, but at 52 kHz, I did a scope trace:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm planning on ordering the JETBeam BK135A, and would like to clip it to my front pocket, since it might be a little long for my keychain.

Does anyone have any idea when there will be a clip available for it?


----------



## DHart (Sep 11, 2010)

Starchaser... you might consider using a P7 suspension clip until such time as a regular clip becomes available for the BK?

http://www.tecaccessories.com/products/product.php?II=27


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 12, 2010)

DHart said:


> Starchaser... you might consider using a P7 suspension clip until such time as a regular clip becomes available for the BK?
> 
> http://www.tecaccessories.com/products/product.php?II=27



Thanks for the link DHart... That is a unique clip, and I see how it could easily work well in some instances, but it would hang too low in my pocket still banging around with my keys. I really would prefer an actual clip attached to the BK135A, and JETBeam should have made one available, if not included. 

I carry a Spyderco clipped to my other pocket, and it stays out of the way when reaching in and out of my pocket until I need it. I was planning on wearing dual pistols!... one on each side. :devil:

I might have to see how it feels on my keychain, in place of the Fenix LOD-CE I have on it now. Either that, or I will have to just drop it in the bottom of my pocket with my keys. 

I wanted to keep it looking new for awhile though, and away from my keys.


----------



## DHart (Sep 12, 2010)

Starchaser... I replied similarly in another thread.

It could be a while (perhaps a long while?) until a clip is provided. I would hope it would happen very soon, but what do we know? Might never happen. Who knows?

I totally agree that a clip on the light (especially if it allows deep carry) is the way to go! I've removed clips on most of my lights and carried them bottom of pocket until recently. I'm just now coming around to wanting to clip my light in the left pocket, as my knife is clipped in the right pocket. My new Preon I R5 with clicky tailcap running on 10440 li-ion has been my daily carry light for a few days now. I'm simply amazed by it's sheer output on high and how un-noticible it is being carried. Clicky tailcap is fantastic in making powering and mode changes so fast and easy. It's going to reduce the amount that I carry larger/heavier lights for sure.

I carry a Spyderco UKPK (usually), or G10 Delica, or Sage I (well, there are others in this rotation, but too many to mention) clipped in my right pocket with keys at bottom. No interference between them. And the flashlight and a tube of Burt's Bees goes in the left pocket. That way the only beating that takes place in my pockets is to the tube of the Burt's Bees! :laughing: I can deal with that no problem. 

I can see how you don't want your light to get beat up by the keys... I wouldn't either.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 12, 2010)

I have just discovered that the clip of my titanium DST TLR fits perfectly well onto BK135A (screws included oo:








Since I believe that this clip design has already been seen somewhere else, it is conceivable that with some patience it is possible to find out a source.


----------



## DHart (Sep 12, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I have just discovered that the clip of my titanium DST TLR fits perfectly well onto BK135A (screws included oo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kilovolt... excellent! That's good news.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 12, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> I have just discovered that the clip of my titanium DST TLR fits perfectly well onto BK135A (screws included oo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clip looks like a nice fit. :thumbsup:

Thanks... you have given me hope Kilovolt.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's an excerpt of a post _(link)_ made by *Beacon of Light*. Did anyone else have similar experiences with the BK135A especially in regards to his opinion that the ramping between levels is too quick ?


"_Mostly happy with it, but it does feel cheaper than my Jet-I Pro lights. The switch is touchier which makes it harder to program (to get into program mode specifically) and I'm not keen on the quicker ramping in the program mode. It is hard to get the second and third from dimmest modes programmed in as the ramping goes between levels way too quickly._"


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree on the fact that the switch of BK135A is somewhat difficult to operate when you want to perform the three quick half-presses needed to enter the programming mode. OTOH I have clocked a ramping time of 15 seconds which in my view can not be called quick mostly if compared with other cases: my new Nitecore EZ AA R5 ramps up in 7 seconds and that is really quick.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Sep 13, 2010)

I've had my bk135a for two days and I find that it does ramp past the lowest levels a little too quickly for me. I wish it ramped from low to high and then back down to low. I find that the recessed switch is a bit too firm also. 

I really love the beam of this light and the *small *size.


----------



## mellowman (Sep 15, 2010)

Well, no reply from dstlights about the clip. I sent email, PMs here and marketplace, nada.

Think I've seen the clip on some other light, only thing I can remember it was titanium. Hmmm...

BTW, the BK135A can do candlelight mode. The top part above the metal ring screws off.

And if anyone knows were to find an XP-G neutral on an 8mm star, let me know.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 15, 2010)

bedazzLED said:


> As for the brightness, the BK135A is brighter than the ReVo, but not significantly brighter, which is a credit to 4Sevens for producing such a bright light in a small package.
> 
> I also compared the BK135A to my Nitecore EX10 which is rated at 145 lumens, and the EX10 is noticably brighter than the BK135A even though there is only a supposed 10 lumen difference between the two.



So either the ReVO's 82 lumen output is exceptional, or the BK135A's 135 lumen output is sub par (not very bright)? 

And you say the NiteCore EX10 is noticeably brighter at just 10 lumens more, so I'm wondering now if the BK135A is just weak for its specced 135 lumens. 

Does anyone else who owns a JETBeam BK135A, *think its not very bright,* for its claimed spec of 135 lumens?


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 15, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Does anyone else who owns a JETBeam BK135A, *think its not very bright,* for its claimed spec of 135 lumens?


 

On NiMH's my brand new ReVO throws significantly less than BK135A. Unfortunately beams are different and so a lux reading does not mean much, however at 1 m:

ReVO = 5300 lux
BK = 6200 lux


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 15, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> So either the ReVO's 82 lumen output is exceptional, or the BK135A's 135 lumen output is sub par (not very bright)?
> 
> And you say the NiteCore EX10 is noticeably brighter at just 10 lumens more, so I'm wondering now if the BK135A is just weak for its specced 135 lumens.
> 
> Does anyone else who owns a JETBeam BK135A, *think its not very bright,* for its claimed spec of 135 lumens?



The problem here is that use of the term "noticeably" doesn't indicate how much difference there is between the two. Even differences in lux don't necessarily paint an accurate picture because of differences in beam profile and how the light is columnated by the reflector. "Noticeably" could mean, there is a very small difference but still enough to see, or it could mean a freakin' lot of difference; here there's no way to know.

In a number of SelfBuilt's reviews he states that at least with his equipment, throwy lights tend to measure lower than what their actual output is. I suspect this would be due to saturation of the sensors in a small area because of the greater concentration of the beam. The higher concentration of photons on the sensor can result in some of them being missed by the sensor.

A D10 has a pretty tight beam pattern compared to other lights, so differences in brightness could be because partly because of differences in dispersal as well. Same for the BK compared to the Revo.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 15, 2010)

B0wz3r said:


> In a number of SelfBuilt's reviews he states that at least with his equipment, throwy lights tend to measure lower than what their actual output is. I suspect this would be due to saturation of the sensors in a small area because of the greater concentration of the beam. The higher concentration of photons on the sensor can result in some of them being missed by the sensor.



Just to clarify B0wz3r... your saying that the stated specs, 82 lumens for ReVO, and 145 lumens for EX10, may in fact actually show higher ouput in "real world use" when compared to the 135 lumen output of the BK135A, because the ReVo, and EX10 have XP-E emitters that are more throwy, and the equipment used may not accurately measure the correct lumen output? 

And because of this, for example, even though the numbers say, the EX10 has only 10 more lumens, in reality it is a much brighter light compared to the BK135A, than those extra 10 lumens suggest?



bedazzLED said:


> As for the brightness, the BK135A is brighter than the ReVo, but not significantly brighter, which is a credit to 4Sevens for producing such a bright light in a small package.
> 
> I also compared the BK135A to my Nitecore EX10 which is rated at 145 lumens, and the EX10 is noticably brighter than the BK135A even though there is only a supposed 10 lumen difference between the two.



I see your point B0wz3r how "significantly and noticeably" can be ambiguous, though it seems he was describing the Bk135A with 53 lumens more as not being "significantly brighter" than the ReVO, and then says, the EX10 is "noticeably brighter" at only 10 lumens more, making it sound like the BK135A is not living up to expectations of 135 lumens, and is not very bright.

I guess all I was wondering after reading his post, was if the BK135's output is in line with its stated spec of 135 lumens compared to other lights of the same, and if it is nice and bright.


----------



## Flashfirstask?later (Sep 15, 2010)

Aww man I am so wishing I did not decide to come looking around and see this thread as I now am thinking of wanting to have one $$$. 

I do have a Quark Mini AA but the twisty action turns me off a bit. My oldie JetBeam Jet-1 mkII is still my main around house pocket light so I can see this one being of interest.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 15, 2010)

Chaser, sorry if I wasn't clearer. Let me rephrase; two light that output the same lux would probably have different lumen ratings only because of differences in the beam profile, making one appear brighter than the other. I think this is true for floody lights compared to throwers. For example, my two Jetbeams, Pro III ST Q3 and RRT-0 Q3 have different reflectors; smooth in the RRT and OP in the ST. They are rated at nearly exactly the same output, but my ST looks brighter overall because it has a more even and consistent spill area compared to the RRT. On the other hand, the RRT has a brighter hotspot than the ST.

With respect to how much brighter "noticeably" is compared to "significantly", there's no way of knowing. Even if someone should attempt to quantify by making direct comparisons (twice as bright, half as bright, etc.) it still doesn't solve the problem because everyone is going to have slightly different perceptions. So in this situation, the best that can be had in terms of perceptual descriptions is an ordinal scale of measurement/comparison. Dale Jr. might lose to Rusty by 3 sec. in one race and 30 in another, but second place is still second place in each instance.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks B0wz3r for clearing that up. 

Wouldn't it be nice if we all had a mega flashlight store right around the corner, that carried all the major brand lights where we could handle them, fondle them, see how they carry, check out the beams, tints, and compare before purchasing.

haha...  wake me up from that dream!


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 16, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> On NiMH's my brand new ReVO throws significantly less than BK135A. Unfortunately beams are different and so a lux reading does not mean much, however at 1 m:
> 
> ReVO = 5300 lux
> BK = 6200 lux



Thanks Kilovolt... I understand now what you and B0wz3r are saying. 

Just for curiosity sake though, since you have both the BK135A and the EZAA R5, could you please tell me which one "seems" brighter to you? And maybe tell me where the D10 fits in brightness wise compared to those two, since you have that one also.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 16, 2010)

I'd not seen this thread yet.  

Nice pics!


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 16, 2010)

Starchaser, I performed for you a simple home made ceiling bounce test with my luxmeter with the following result:

Nitecore D11 = 100
Nitecore D10 = 70
BK135A = 80
EZ AA R5 = 85


:wave:


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 16, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Starchaser, I performed for you a simple home made ceiling bounce test with my luxmeter with the following result:
> 
> Nitecore D11 = 100
> Nitecore D10 = 70
> ...



Thanks so much Kilovolt, I really appreciate you taking the time to do that for me. :thumbsup:

Lol, didn't know you had the new D11 too... how do you like it compared to the BK135A? And if you could only keep one of them, which one would you choose?


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 16, 2010)

I found this interesting picture on the Shoudian forum:








It represents the new Tiablo EDC lights. The clip is clearly the one we are looking for. It is likely that an outside workshop supplies those clips to flashlight manufacturers. We are a step nearer to the solution.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 16, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Starchaser, I performed for you a simple home made ceiling bounce test with my luxmeter with the following result:
> 
> Nitecore D11 = 100
> Nitecore D10 = 70
> ...



This looks right, if the AAR5 is supposed to max out at 160 lumens whereas the BK's max is 135.

I'm a lot more interested in the D11 now though given these numbers... I'll have to look into it more.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 16, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Starchaser, I performed for you a simple home made ceiling bounce test with my luxmeter with the following result:
> 
> Nitecore D11 = 100
> Nitecore D10 = 70
> ...





Kilovolt said:


> In any case this light is really powerful and has a nice clean beam. Looking at my latest 1 x AA purchases I have to say that I like it better than Fenix LD15, JB BK135A, Nitecore EZ AA R5, Quark Mini AA. It feels sturdy when you handle it, if you understand what I mean.
> BTW I was among the very few who never used the shortcuts because there is no memory to go back to the original level. I love the shortcuts in LiteFlux lights where it's simple to revert to the original level which is supposedly the one you chose as suitable for you in that moment.





B0wz3r said:


> I'm a lot more interested in the D11 now though given these numbers... I'll have to look into it more.



Lol, B0wz3r... I have to tell you that I had a good laugh, and a smile come on my face when I read your post above. Why you may ask? Well you said exactly what I was already thinking, after I saw those numbers, and read what Kilovolt said about his 1xAA purchases in his post above. And to be honest, I was feeling a little guilty for thinking that, after all the talk about the Bk135A we've had over the last week, knowing how much you liked the BK135A. The camo kept me procrastinating about it though, and then the brightness thing came up.

I've had my eye on the D11 from the beginning. I just didn't like the idea NiteCore got rid of the short cuts to min/max for disco and no clip availability, but it has the XP-G R5 and is a more powerful, brighter light with good looks. The D11, and BK135A both appeal to me for different reasons, but neither have all I want in one light. Of course that will probably never happen, but the D11 aesthetically calls to me.

At this point I'm back to waffling between them, but I'm sure it will come to me.


----------



## Kilovolt (Sep 17, 2010)

To help you guys in getting more confused and undecided ....


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 17, 2010)

hey chaser, great minds think alike eh?

im not really going to consider the d11 though as it has no clip and is a cool tint. and as much as I hate to say it, I've decided the BK has dropped down on my list as it too is also a cool tint. I'm also waiting on anything with the jetbeam UI as my pro ST just got stuck in the program mode and I'm going to have to return it. it was so far my favorite light up until now. since I really prefer neutrals and want to get off keychain carry and go to clipped carry, I think I'm gonna get an SC50w, despite the overly complex UI.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 17, 2010)

> SC50w


Hey bowser & starchaser- have both you guys already ruled out the latest zebralight, the sc51? Because it comes with a clip & supposedly will be among the brightest of new AA's; these seem to be two of your highest priorities. Unfortunately the bk135a appeals more to me in that regard because it _doesn't_ have a clip (more specifically protrusions for a clip), & I'll take narrow & a little bit longer in the j.b. vs. short & fatter like the Z.L. Also don't need programming though.

Probably no cheap/easy way to refinish something like this huh? The bk135a? For some reason I keep coming back to look at this light against my will.

Why can't someone just make an updated version of something like the L1P? Featuring both on & off modes, available in black. No one would buy it, or they would have already.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 17, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> Hey bowser & starchaser- have both you guys already ruled out the latest zebralight, the sc51? Because it comes with a clip & supposedly will be among the brightest of new AA's; these seem to be two of your highest priorities. Unfortunately the bk135a appeals more to me in that regard because it _doesn't_ have a clip (more specifically protrusions for a clip), & I'll take narrow & a little bit longer in the j.b. vs. short & fatter like the Z.L. Also don't need programming though.
> 
> Probably no cheap/easy way to refinish something like this huh? The bk135a? For some reason I keep coming back to look at this light against my will.
> 
> Why can't someone just make an updated version of something like the L1P? Featuring both on & off modes, available in black. No one would buy it, or they would have already.



Leon, yeah, I'm not going for the SC51 because I really don't care for cool tints, and and Selfbuilt's recent review of the SC50w mentions that the PWM on the 51 is clearly noticeable on the low and medium settings. I'm not going to buy a light that is going to give me seizures, no matter how bright it is.

I actually like the camo on the BK... just my opinion though; beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

B0wz3r... The no clip situation is one of the reasons I held back on the D11. I also intended to clip carry whatever light I ended up getting. I mean geez, how hard is it to put a couple of threaded holes for a clip. They had it before in the D10's, but then again its not the only unwanted changes they have made to their newest products. 

leon2245... I had already decided last week that I was going to purchase the SC51 when it came out as a gift for someone, and if I liked it, probably get one for myself. However, since I'm in the "buy a new light mode" now, I've been trying to choose between the BK135A or D11. 

Out of the 1xAA clicky lights that I have looked at, the BK135A and D11 appeal to me the most... unfortunately neither have clips, and I don't care for the camo too much. I really like the looks of the D11 the most, and the fact that its a brighter light with longer run times. I can't believe they didn't make it clip friendly though. uggh 

So I guess I will end up eventually pulling the trigger on one of those, unless something else steals my interest, or procrastinate long enough that the SC51 becomes available. The journey is always the most fun anyways. 

P.S. Kilovolt... Thanks for adding to the confusion!


----------



## DHart (Sep 17, 2010)

There's still this:

http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/nitecore/nitecore-d10.html

XP-E emitter, momentary capable w/soft press, continuous with soft press, two quick presses to min, quick press and hold for MAX, press and hold to ramp up and down, ability to tailstand, nice beam, neutral tint, available clip, can be operated as a "clicky" or as a "twisty", rugged construction, fairly compact form factor, happily runs on li-ions, and all the other AA-size cells.

I just bought one of these and they are a "hybrid" D10 in that they combine a 2nd generation SP piston (with easier to press button), XP-E emitter, SP circuit board, but with traditional D10 UI. After considering all the latest options on the market, this one still appeals most to me. The only light I'm still considering now is the soon to be released, revamped LF5XT.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

DHart said:


> There's still this:
> 
> http://www.flashaholics.co.uk/nitecore/nitecore-d10.html
> 
> XP-E emitter, momentary capable w/soft press, continuous with soft press, two quick presses to min, quick press and hold for MAX, press and hold to ramp up and down, ability to tailstand, nice beam, neutral tint, available clip, can be operated as a "clicky" or as a "twisty", rugged construction, fairly compact form factor, happily runs on li-ions, and all the other AA-size cells.



DHart... out of curiosity, if you don't mind me asking, how much was the shipping? Any taxes? And what was the total?


----------



## DHart (Sep 17, 2010)

Shipping was $6.50 or so. Arrived pretty quickly (don't recall the # of days). Total was somewhere around $80. Well worth it, in my view. I would buy from them again with no hesitation if I couldn't find an item here in the USA.


----------



## gunga (Sep 17, 2010)

There are a lot of D10 tributes showing up on the Marketplace these days. THis is a hybrid with trit slot and clip, so that is an option too.

There are a few on sale right now too. I picked one up yesterday.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info DHart and gunga. I'm surprised the shipping was only $6.50.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 18, 2010)

Just received my BK135A and can say I'm very happy with the purchase. The camo color is much more muted in real life than how it's depicted in the advertising photos, and it's actually a real nice change from plain 'ol black/grey. 

It's definitely brighter on 14500's, but does anyone else notice that there is a small gap between the head and body when using 14500's? The head and body sit flush when I use lithium AA's. Not a big deal, but something to keep in mind. 

The clicky is a bit stiff (not as good as the JB E3S) and is a bit hard to reach if you have big fingers, but I still prefer a stiff clicky over a smooth twisty. The IBS UI is fantastic and I changed the 3rd mode from disco strobe to the lowest setting available...so now, my BK135A runs high-medium-low. 

Only noticeable flaw was that I found a small piece of paper caught in the wiring right next to the LED and plucked it out with a set of tweezers. A little slip in the QC dept, but it didn't seem to have any impact on the light. 

And where's the pocket clip? Just like the E3S, there are 2 threaded holes at the base by the clicky that were obviously put there for a pocket clip. Hey JetBeam, what's up with the no pocket clip? Maybe the economy is hitting JB and that's a cost-cutting measure. Who knows? 

Overall, a great, little pocket EDC light. Now, 2nd in line to my favorite JB E3S. :thumbsup:


----------



## DHart (Sep 18, 2010)

HIDBlue... good to hear you're enjoying your BK. I think they're a great looking light.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 18, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> And where's the pocket clip? Just like the E3S, there are 2 threaded holes at the base by the clicky that were obviously put there for a pocket clip. Hey JetBeam, what's up with the no pocket clip? Maybe the economy is hitting JB and that's a cost-cutting measure. Who knows?



It would be nice if they supplied a clip with your purchase. What makes no sense at all though, is that they don't even make a clip available to purchase separately. Obviously they have 2 threaded holes for a future clip, but most people who intend to use a clip want it available when they buy the light.

I guess it could have been worse though... They could have designed a light like the NiteCore D11, and not even have threaded holes so you can use a clip in the future, or by third party.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 19, 2010)

DHart said:


> HIDBlue... good to hear you're enjoying your BK. I think they're a great looking light.


 
Along with the great looks, it's a breeze to carry as an EDC light. Much thinner and easier to hold than my 1x123 lights.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 19, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> It would be nice if they supplied a clip with your purchase. What makes no sense at all though, is that they don't even make a clip available to purchase separately. Obviously they have 2 threaded holes for a future clip, but most people who intend to use a clip want it available when they buy the light.
> 
> I guess it could have been worse though... They could have designed a light like the NiteCore D11, and not even have threaded holes so you can use a clip in the future, or by third party.


 
You said it. At least offer it up for purchase as an accessory.

And speaking of the D11, that's a whole different ball of wax. Seems most folks yearn for the UI of the old D10 in the new D11.


----------



## Starchaser (Sep 19, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> And speaking of the D11, that's a whole different ball of wax. Seems most folks yearn for the UI of the old D10 in the new D11.



Absolutely... that's all I've read from D10 owners over and over again. 

Hopefully NiteCore will get the message. Especially since that model seems to be one of the most popular 1xAA lights on these boards.

Glad your happy with your new BK135A HIDblue... good luck with it.


----------



## kyamei (Sep 20, 2010)

I just received my BK135A this morning and I love the light already. My only concern was that it doesn't come with a clip. 

I happened to have an extra EX10 clip which looked like it would work, so I grabbed some pliers and got to work.


----------



## gunga (Sep 20, 2010)

Very cool, did you have to do any machining/filing of any parts or was it simply a bend and install?


----------



## kyamei (Sep 20, 2010)

I used some nuts I had from an old hobby of mine that used the same thread size as the clip screws. The backer doesn't fit by simply bending, but it could be used if you cut it into two pieces. The nuts/backer needed to be sanded down on one side since the recess around the switch isn't deep enough. Other than that, all I had to do was bend the clip. Overall, it only took me about 10 minutes to do.


----------



## B0wz3r (Sep 20, 2010)

kyamei said:


> I used some nuts I had from an old hobby of mine that used the same thread size as the clip screws. The backer doesn't fit by simply bending, but it could be used if you cut it into two pieces. The nuts/backer needed to be sanded down on one side since the recess around the switch isn't deep enough. Other than that, all I had to do was bend the clip. Overall, it only took me about 10 minutes to do.



Can you give us a report on the beam tint? I've heard it described as being somewhat warm, but that doesn't match up with the specs given for the light.

Is it blue, white, or otherwise?

The apparent cool tint is the only thing that has held me back from one of these.


----------



## kyamei (Sep 20, 2010)

It's a nice pure white, much better than all the other XP-G lights I own.


----------



## LedTed (Sep 21, 2010)

Starchaser said:


> Thanks for the link DHart... That is a unique clip, and I see how it could easily work well in some instances, but it would hang too low in my pocket still banging around with my keys. I really would prefer an actual clip attached to the BK135A, and JETBeam should have made one available, if not included.
> 
> I carry a Spyderco clipped to my other pocket, and it stays out of the way when reaching in and out of my pocket until I need it. I was planning on wearing dual pistols!... one on each side. :devil:
> 
> ...




Hey Starchaser,

I do the, as you put it, "dual pistols" thing as well. I keep my NC D10 clipped in the left front pocket and my SOG Flash1 clipped in the right front pocket.

I learned from the EDC guys to keep another FL/knife set nearby: EDC bag, locker, car.

Later,

--
LedTed


----------



## DHart (Sep 21, 2010)

kyamei said:


> I just received my BK135A this morning and I love the light already. My only concern was that it doesn't come with a clip.
> 
> I happened to have an extra EX10 clip which looked like it would work, so I grabbed some pliers and got to work.



I'm wondering if the D10 and EX10 clips are the same. If not, perhaps the D10 clip might be a little closer fit to the BK135 than the EX10 is... just a thought.

http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ex10-clip.html


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 21, 2010)

Now having a hard time deciding which one am gonna get between this or the E3S to go with my D10!


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 21, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Now having a hard time deciding which one am gonna get between this or the E3S to go with my D10!


 
You know the CPF answer...both are great lights and are very bright for the 1xAA form factor. I'm a bit partial to the E3S due to it's awesome SS fit and finish, and feel of the clicky, but the BK135A is a tad thinner, lighter, easier to hold with a sure grip, and has that funky looking camo.


----------



## don.gwapo (Sep 21, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> You know the CPF answer...both are great lights and are very bright for the 1xAAA form factor. I'm a bit partial to the E3S due to it's awesome SS fit and finish, and feel of the clicky, but the BK135A is a tad thinner, lighter, easier to hold with a sure grip, and has that funky looking camo.


 
Wow, you got both. And thanks for the side by side photos. Yeah, I know the answer but I only have a budget for 1. .

Oh well, might pick up the E3S to go with my L2M SS  as i'm loving to have AA lights now.


----------



## HIDblue (Sep 21, 2010)

don.gwapo said:


> Wow, you got both. And thanks for the side by side photos. Yeah, I know the answer but I only have a budget for 1. .
> 
> Oh well, might pick up the E3S to go with my L2M SS  as i'm loving to have AA lights now.


 
I sold 2 other lights so I could buy the E3S and BK135A. You can't go wrong with the E3S. It's my favorite 1xAA light and it's surprisingly bright on a regular lithium AA. If you're a fan of SS lights, you'll really enjoy the E3S. JetBeam really did a great job on this SS light. And I've pocket carried it for the past couple weeks and it's held up surprisingly well.


----------



## kyamei (Sep 21, 2010)

DHart said:


> I'm wondering if the D10 and EX10 clips are the same. If not, perhaps the D10 clip might be a little closer fit to the BK135 than the EX10 is... just a thought.
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/nitecore-ex10-clip.html




The D10 and EX10 clips are not the same. The distance between the two screw holes is larger on the D10 so it might not work (my D10 clip is in use, so I haven't tried).
 
EDIT: See post 109.


----------



## DHart (Sep 21, 2010)

kyamei said:


> The D10 and EX10 clips are not the same. The distance between the two screw holes is larger on the D10 so it might not work (my D10 clip is in use, so I haven't tried).



OK... good to know, I have two D10s but no EX10 to compare to. Good news for BK135A owners, thanks to you, is that EX10 clips are readily available for $5!


----------



## kyamei (Sep 21, 2010)

DHart said:


> OK... good to know, I have two D10s but no EX10 to compare to. Good news for BK135A owners, thanks to you, is that EX10 clips are readily available for $5!




Whoops, I just measured it, they are indeed the same. I was just eyeballing it earlier, but got caught by the optical illusion caused by the clips being bent differently. So both the D10 and EX10 clips should work fine with some modifications to the backer.


----------



## savage_here (Sep 25, 2010)

When I tried to bend one of the two EX10 clips that I have, it broke in half. How did you bend yours to shape without breaking it?


----------



## kyamei (Sep 27, 2010)

savage_here said:


> When I tried to bend one of the two EX10 clips that I have, it broke in half. How did you bend yours to shape without breaking it?




All I did was put the clip in the pliers of my Leatherman and squeeze gently.


----------



## GarageBoy (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone know if the high on the LD10 is higher/runs longer?


----------

